# When to start applying for jobs for after graduation?



## JimmyM (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello,

I am expecting to graduate this Spring with a BFA in Theatre Production and Design, I am curious when people might recommend applying for jobs? I would love to have a start date at a company before I graduate however I can imagine that applying now to start in May would be a bit strange. Whats the best play here? I am looking at listings and all of that, do I just continue until say April then start applying, or should I apply earlier and mention in my cover letter wanting a start date after college ect?

Thanks for the insight,

Jimmy


----------



## Footer (Nov 9, 2021)

What kind of companies are you looking at? Summerstock? Regional? Road house? Production shop? Right now it is very much an employee market. I get maybe 1-1.5 resume's a month. I used to get 10 in the before times. It can never hurt to get your name in there. Odds are you are applying to lower level jobs anyway where if they want you bad enough they can wait. Its pretty standard for positions to have a decent amount of slack in them in this industry due to how contracts work. If you sent me a resume' I'd file it and have you hit me up again when you get out of school. Thats not a bad thing.


----------



## jtweigandt (Nov 9, 2021)

JimmyM said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am expecting to graduate this Spring with a BFA in Theatre Production and Design, I am curious when people might recommend applying for jobs? I would love to have a start date at a company before I graduate however I can imagine that applying now to start in May would be a bit strange. Whats the best play here? I am looking at listings and all of that, do I just continue until say April then start applying, or should I apply earlier and mention in my cover letter wanting a start date after college ect?
> 
> ...


Can't speak to the Theater world, but I would be applying yesterday if you are a graduating senior. If your resume is concise it will be obvious what your situation is. I personally like an ambitious forward thinking person. But I need a graduate Veterinarian right now


----------



## TimMc (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm not sure what the market is for designers but there is a demand for people that will risk getting their hands dirty.


----------



## MrsFooter (Nov 9, 2021)

ASAP. Even if you go through the process and they end up not being able to hire you due to your graduation date, you went through the process and you learned something from it. (And if it's a good enough job, I would make a case for taking it and finishing your degree later. The idea of a degree is supposed to be a means to an end, and if you can get to the end without the means...) Just be upfront about your graduation date, I can't imagine anyone punishing you for trying!

I would also consider trying to find a way to gig before you graduate (if you aren't already.) Someone who has no experience beyond academia makes me nervous, while even a few overhire gigs pushing boxes tells me that you at least have enough experience to handle yourself in a professional environment.

Best of luck!


----------



## JimmyM (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks for the insight.

I am pretty sure I want to pursue something in the technician side, servicing equipment, installs, ect.

My resume and portfolio are on my website jimmymi.sh if you want to take a look, it's still a WIP but close.

I may just start sending out my resume with my cover letter just to get my foot in the door, seems like just being upfront about it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## SteveB (Nov 9, 2021)

I dunno, right away ?, before you've graduated ?, are your parents OK with you living at home while you delay a job search ?


----------



## Lextech (Nov 9, 2021)

MrsFooter said:


> I would also consider trying to find a way to gig before you graduate (if you aren't already.) Someone who has no experience beyond academia makes me nervous, while even a few overhire gigs pushing boxes tells me that you at least have enough experience to handle yourself in a professional environment.


This is key. Get out and work somewhere in the real world. Figure out who you know in a band and see if they need someone to run lights for them. Find something and do your best, don't assume you know anything and keep your ears open. Call the local IATSE and get on an overhire list. Right now, at least near me, locals are scrambling to find people to fill calls who are at least knowledgeable in basic theater skills. You are in Local 26's area, https://www.iatse26.org/ , they are accepting applications for their Referral List. If you have IATSE questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## cbrandt (Nov 9, 2021)

I can nearly promise that if you send a resume out now, you'll have offers to start tomorrow. Concentrate on a few things that are close enough to campus to pick up extra work. People are looking for extra people, and it is a FANTASTIC time to get your foot in the door. Worst case scenario is that you work for them for a few months, and move on to the next thing we some phone numbers and knowledge in your back pocket.

Getting out there and actually doing things is also the best experience to help you hone your job search to the things you like doing. What you love on paper and in academia is likely a very different job in the professional market. That might be a good thing, or it could completely turn you off.


----------



## MrsFooter (Nov 10, 2021)

cbrandt said:


> Getting out there and actually doing things is also the best experience to help you hone your job search to the things you like doing. What you love on paper and in academia is likely a very different job in the professional market. That might be a good thing, or it could completely turn you off.



So much this. The part where the best way to learn is by getting your hands dirty, but especially that last bit. Academic productions tends to cover only one kind of event in the vast landscape that exists in the professional sphere, and most of them function VERY differently than shows in academia do. The sooner you start to see and adjust to those differences, the easier your transition will be.


----------



## Footer (Nov 10, 2021)

JimmyM said:


> Thanks for the insight.
> 
> I am pretty sure I want to pursue something in the technician side, servicing equipment, installs, ect.
> 
> ...



Cool. So you are looking for 9-5 shop work. Thats awesome. Know however that your degree won't really have any pull in that world. It'll help, but you'll be starting with people with very little if any production background. 9-5 shop work is also the lowest payed out of any discipline including in/out box pushing. I'd highly advise you like everyone else said to get on IA call lists right now... today.... Every single thing on your resume' has an academic connection. That is fine, but its a pretty big change to the for profit world. You might quickly change your tune about wanting to do shop work/installs too after seeing what touring looks like or how a road house operates. You kinda got screwed by Covid so not seeing summerstock on there isn't a surprise. But, if you haven't done it I'd probably push you to start firing resume's at summerstocks as well. You learn a lot doing 6-8 shows in 12 weeks. Most are operating this summer.

A easy and close start for you... https://hope.edu/offices/hope-summer-repertory-theatre/join-company/


----------



## chawalang (Nov 10, 2021)

I would advise you to create a LinkedIn profile and make it look professional. Then start following companies that do permanent installs, commercial shops, and manufacturers. You are creating an algorithm for the kind of work you are looking for. You will discover that 90% of the jobs in the commercial side of the entertainment industry post jobs on LinkedIn, seldom do they post it anywhere else. 

Get on an IATSE over hire list right now. Locals are hurting because a ton of people either retired or never came back.


----------



## MRW Lights (Nov 10, 2021)

JimmyM said:


> Thanks for the insight.
> 
> I am pretty sure I want to pursue something in the technician side, servicing equipment, installs, ect.
> 
> ...



Please please please do not Resume bomb... Be specific and apply where you CAN go, or where you want to go. Every cover letter should be unique. If you send me a generic cover letter it'll be lucky to get a read. 

I got my start in NYC through a contact who I kept in touch with for a few years and he said call me when you get to town... I moved in on a Tuesday, called on Wednesday, Interviewed Thursday, went to work full time the next Monday..... 

You don't necessarily need to apply for a job today, but you can make contacts without applying. Reach out and introduce yourself, make a point to visit them, talk about future positions or opportunities. Step a foot in the door not in the mailbox... 

When you have a definitive start date and a location and resources to relocate if necessary you can start to play the game a little more aggressively.


----------



## cbrandt (Nov 10, 2021)

If you were on the other side of the state, I'd hire you tomorrow for shop work....


----------



## MrsFooter (Nov 11, 2021)

MRW Lights said:


> Please please please do not Resume bomb... Be specific and apply where you CAN go, or where you want to go. Every cover letter should be unique. If you send me a generic cover letter it'll be lucky to get a read.
> 
> I got my start in NYC through a contact who I kept in touch with for a few years and he said call me when you get to town... I moved in on a Tuesday, called on Wednesday, Interviewed Thursday, went to work full time the next Monday.....
> 
> ...




This post has several great points to think about, some which I agree with, some which I don't, but all worthy of mulling over. 

I totally did a resume bomb when I first moved to the area. Googled "theatre near me", sent a resume to everything that returned a result. (Though, as MRW points out, a more prudent move would have been to send each with a unique cover letter instead of just changing the name at the top. Not only does this broadcast a level of care and thought, but if I'd taken 5 minutes to research each group enough to develop a unique cover letter I would have realized that several of the places I was sending resumes to were 100% volunteer theatre with no paid staff. Oops.) And though most of it turned out to be a waste of my time because I was sending my resume to organizations that weren't (or wouldn't ever be) hiring, it did lead to landing a full time roadhouse job for the next decade, and it certainly didn't hurt me at all. (In fact, the chair I'm sitting in right at this moment was one of the victims of my resume bomb, and an (at the time) grossly under-qualified resume at that. Clearly didn't hurt me any a decade later.) So while it might not be a great ROI on your time, and certainly less effective than MRW's fantastic idea of directly reaching out, my personal experience says that it doesn't hurt. Individual results may vary.

However, I will also draw attention to the second point above: that this industry is all about contacts. I personally have never set (digital) foot on Linkedin, but I can draw you a web of nearly every job I've ever gotten from one contact to another. People like to work with people they know, and being in good standing in the industry will (inmho) get you 100x farther than your resume or degree ever will. Which is, again, why you should start gigging. Now. Yesterday. Don't worry if it's in the sector of the industry you intend to land in or not, they're all connected. (Don't believe me? My gig in a roadhouse helped me land a job offer as a lighting system installer. It's a smaaaaall industry.) Just work. 

Final thought, definitely think about reaching out as MRW suggested ESPECIALLY if you're interested in the shop/install world. Though it's still connected to the industry, the skills needed for that world can be farther flung from what you're learning in college (if you were in high school, I'd tell you to go get your electrical engineering degree and involve yourself in student theatre, but hindsight's 20-20) and they can help guide you towards any additional training you may need to pursuit. Or put you to work tomorrow, either one. I would also put getting your ETCP cert in your future game plan; individual areas may vary, but it can have stronger weight in the install world than a degree.


----------



## Crisp image (Nov 12, 2021)

As someone who hires and fires at my place of employment, I see lots of applications come over my desk.
First thing is make sure your cover letter is not only correct but relevant for the position you are applying for. If there is a PD that has a selection criteria attached, cover that in your letter. This will go a long way getting the interview. Also do a little research about the company/venue. With the availability of information out there it is an easy task to do a search. I am conducting a number of interviews at the moment and when I ask what do you know about this company most say not much really.
How do you know you want a job there if you know nothing about it?
I looked at your resume and found it hard to read. It is cluttered and I had to read across each line to find info. I don't know how you do things in the sates but here in oz it is a dot point list so we can scan down the page and gain info needed to decide if you get that interview.
The goal of you application letter and resume is only to get you to an interview. Don't embellish it (too much) as the industry talks and we know everyone.
Anyway the best thing is to make some contacts, do some grunt work and learn the basics in an industry setting and then move on from that.

May you land that dream job so going to work each day is not really like going to work.

Regards
Geoff

Edit: minor grammar and spelling (before Ron picked it up)


----------



## bobgaggle (Nov 12, 2021)

The time is now. I graduated in May 2012 with a BFA in Technical Direction and had been applying all over the country since the January, mainly using Artsearch and backstage jobs (now offstage jobs). I went to school in Pittsburgh and had done overhire work with a bunch of companies in town, but they weren't hiring when I graduated and I was trying to get married and start a family so I wasn't looking to gig/tour. Only got one call from a theater down in Birmingham AL, so that's where we went. 

I'm sure this has been said before but this is so important. Apply for the job EVEN IF YOU'RE NOT QUALIFIED. I've been working full time in this industry since 2012 and I've not been qualified for any of these jobs... according to the job listing. That's caused a bit of imposter syndrome on my end but I was honest on my resume and in the interviews and got hired anyway. My current job (in a independent scene shop) wanted 5-7 years of professional experience and experience managing a crew. I had 2 years when I applied, and the largest crew I ever ran was 3 guys for one install. I told him that during the interview but he was more concerned about hiring someone who could speak theater language. (I guess all the other applicants were coming from the millwork and construction worlds).

If you're honest about your situation, the worst that can happen is they say no. Carry on and keep applying. And to add to what @Crisp image said. You're still in school so you don't have a lot of experience. You don't need to pack the resume full of words to compensate.


----------



## Kristi R-C (Nov 17, 2021)

Consider attending USITT in March with a stack of resume’s in hand - lots of college kids leave with job offers or at least interviews completed. 

LinkedIN profiles are being used more and more. I was sent a list of people to consider for a job today and that’s all I was provided about them. 

Also check that any other social media you have reflects well on you personally.


----------



## JimmyM (Nov 17, 2021)

I did attend Virtual USITT last year, and wanted to attend in person, however it just so happens to coincide with tech week for my show I'm designing in the spring

I want to thank all of you for the awesome information in this thread, it's been really helpful in understanding what I need to do going forward, makes me excited about finding a job.

I actually will be joining the Overhire list soon, just need to find time to get down to the hall.

-Jimmy


----------



## Crisp image (Nov 18, 2021)

JimmyM said:


> just need to find time to get down to the hall.
> 
> -Jimmy


To find time you only have to give up one thing...........excuses. If you are truly motivated then it should not be to hard to get there.
Regards
Geoff


----------



## chawalang (Nov 18, 2021)

For what it’s worth, great you’re designing a show in the spring. The faculty need to accommodate time for you to look for work. As mentioned, at your age USITT will be one of the best avenues to do this. Talk to your faculty yesterday about accommodating time for you to attend. I’m not trying to be abrasive but a show at your school is not as important than the rest of your career. Plus you are about to graduate, correct?! You going to USUTT the spring of your last year is more important than a show, the faculty need to get over that. 

Iv’e known a lot of students who have told me they herd excuses like, well we got this show going on, so you can’t attend this or that conference, from their faculty. Guess what, there is always a show going on!

Great, the faculty have full time jobs with benefits, you need to get there and school isn’t forever!


----------



## Crisp image (Nov 18, 2021)

chawalang said:


> For what it’s worth, great you’re designing a show in the spring. The faculty need to accommodate time for you to look for work. As mentioned, at your age USITT will be one of the best avenues to do this. Talk to your faculty yesterday about accommodating time for you to attend. I’m not trying to be abrasive but a show at your school is not as important than the rest of your career. Plus you are about to graduate, correct?! You going to USUTT the spring of your last year is more important than a show, the faculty need to get over that.
> 
> Iv’e known a lot of students who have told me they herd excuses like, well we got this show going on, so you can’t attend this or that conference, from their faculty. Guess what, there is always a show going on!
> 
> Great, the faculty have full time jobs with benefits, you need to get there and school isn’t forever!


While this is true, If this show is part of the assessment process and it is what will get you the qualification it can be very important. If I have worked for 3 years to get a degree, I wouldn't throw that away for one final assessment. If I have accrued a student loan debt I want that bit of parchment to say why I have the debt.


----------



## bobgaggle (Nov 18, 2021)

Crisp image said:


> If I have accrued a student loan debt I want that bit of parchment to say why I have the debt.


All I got was a piece of 32 lb A4 paper. Does anyone use parchment anymore?


----------



## MrsFooter (Nov 18, 2021)

chawalang said:


> For what it’s worth, great you’re designing a show in the spring. The faculty need to accommodate time for you to look for work. As mentioned, at your age USITT will be one of the best avenues to do this. Talk to your faculty yesterday about accommodating time for you to attend. I’m not trying to be abrasive but a show at your school is not as important than the rest of your career. Plus you are about to graduate, correct?! You going to USUTT the spring of your last year is more important than a show, the faculty need to get over that.
> 
> Iv’e known a lot of students who have told me they herd excuses like, well we got this show going on, so you can’t attend this or that conference, from their faculty. Guess what, there is always a show going on!
> 
> Great, the faculty have full time jobs with benefits, you need to get there and school isn’t forever!



While I wholeheartedly agree, be careful with that. I've known people who almost didn't graduate for things like missing a required strike (which taught them nothing) so that they could work a paying overhire gig (which taught them a lot.) Yes, they should make accommodations for the job hunt, but education has plenty of professors who a) are out of touch with the industry and b) get off on wielding power over students. (And plenty who are amazing and genuinely love students and are rock stars in the industry, calm down.) All I'm saying is tread thoughtfully.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 25, 2021)

@JimmyM I suggest going to USITT if you can. Its a great opportunity to network. Typically Cirque, Disney, the cruise ships, and others are there hiring. Plus there is good resume support.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 28, 2022)

Just a little update, I have a job! I kept in touch with a company that came and demoed some equipment at my school last fall, then bounced around the chain and ended up with a full-time field service technician position that I get to start right after I graduate! I am excited and appreciate the insight this thread provided, its proof that a few small connections can turn into a real job.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 28, 2022)

JimmyM said:


> Just a little update, I have a job! I kept in touch with a company that came and demoed some equipment at my school last fall, then bounced around the chain and ended up with a full-time field service technician position that I get to start right after I graduate! I am excited and appreciate the insight this thread provided, its proof that a few small connections can turn into a real job.


 Thank you for the update and congrats on landing this position, best of luck with it and your career.


----------

